# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  Χωρισμος

## Stel.

Δεν εχω ξαναγραψει ποτε κατι αντοιστοιχο και ζηταω λιγη κατανοηση..Συγχωρεστε με αν τα μπερδεψω λιγο αλλα ειμαι χαλια..
Θα ξεκινησω με την ιστορια μου..
Ειμαι με μια κοπελα 7 χρονια..Απο το 2005. Στο ξεκινημα της σχεσης μας ημουν 20 και αυτη 15.. Εγω δουλευα αυτη σχολειο... Ειπα να κοιταξω να μην ειμαι ο αλητης που ημουν και να μην την κοροιδεψω και ετσι κοιταξα να το παρω ζεστα το θεμα..Την ερωτευτηκα και την αγαπησα οπως και αυτη το ιδιο.. 
Μετα απο 1 χρονο σχεσης ετυχε και βρηκα μια δουλεια μακρια απο τον τοπο μου.. (ειμαστε απο το ιδιο μερος) Επρεπε να φυγω για να κατοχηρωσω το μελλον μου με μια δουλεια που ειχε καλα λεφτα τοτε(2005) και επισης μελλοντικα σκεπτομενος οτι και αυτη καποια στιγμη στο μελλον δεν θα της ελειπε ενα πιατο φαι αν τυχαινε να εμενε χωρις δουλεια.. ΠΟΛΥ μελλοντικο αλλα πιστευω εκανα την σωστη σκεψη.
Τα χρονια κυλησαν τελειωσε το σχολειο περασε στο πανεπιστιμιο στην επαρχιακη πολη που ζουμε,σπιτι της δηλαδη.. και εννοειτε οτι θα πηγαινε..Συζητησαμε και ειπαμε οτι θα κανουμε υπομονη να τελειωσει την σχολη της και μολις ερθει αυτη η ωρα με το καλο θα μεινουμε μαζι..Η σχεση μας δεν θα χαλουσε..Ειχαμε εμπιστοσυνη ο ενας στον αλλον..Ηξερα τι ανθρωπο ειχα διπλα μου και ακομα ξερω.. 
Κρατησαμε μια σχεση σε αποσταση για 6 χρονια. Σε καθε αδεια μου δεν περνουσε λεπτο και εφευγα να παω στο μερος μας να την δω...Οπως και αυτη τα καλοκαιρια που εκλεινε η σχολη..Ειμασταν σχεδον σαν αρραβωνιασμενοι γιατι μπηκε στο σπιτι μου και γω στο δικο της..οι γονεις μου την ηξεραν εγω τους δικους της.
Η σχεση μας οπως ολες οι σχεσεις,με καυγαδακια,ομορφες στιγμες ,στεναχωρια,γελιο.. δεν μας ελειπε τιποτα..
Ηρθε ο καιρος που θα τελειωνε την σχολη και ημουν μες την τρελη χαρα που θα μεναμε μαζι, και πριν τρεις μηνες απο αυτο μου αναφερει οτι θελει να βγαλει μια ιδιωτικη σχολη που θα την βοηθησει να πιασει ποιο ευκολα δουλεια γιατι πλεον ειναι οι καιροι δυσκολοι..Συχρονως δουλευε αυτη εκει στην επαρχια και εβγαζε το χαρτζιλικι της.. Δεν μπορουσα να της πω οχι παλι ασχετα που περιμενα πως και πως να ερθει ωστε να δουμε πως θα συμβιωναμε σαν ζευγαρι κατω απο μια στεγη με ολα τα προβληματα που θα υπηρχαν (οικονομικα,καυγαδακια,κοι α προβληματα κτλ).Λεω υπομονη 1 χρονο ακομα... τοσα περασαν.
Το διαστημα αυτο απο το καλοκαιρι του 2012 μεχρι και τωρα εγιναν οι μειωσεις στους μισθους, και ηδη ειχαν κοψει πολλα χρηματα και εψαχνα απεγνωσμενα να βρω λυσεις ωστε να καλυψω τα κενα. Πλεον η δουλεια που ειχα βρει και εχω ακομα δεν μπορει να μου επιφερει οικονομικα ουτε τα βασικα για μενα. Δεν αντεξα αλλο και πηρα την αποφαση να αφησω την δουλεια μου ως το καλοκαιρι που θα εχει τελιωσει και αυτη για να μεινουμε στην επαρχια η να φυγουμε εξωτερικο για κατι καλυτερο..
Σε συζητησεις που καναμε ηταν αντιθετη με το εξωτερικο αλλα και αβεβαιη με την παραμονη μου σε αυτή την δουλεια…Ωσπου ηρθε η μερα που ξεκινησε να μου λεει ότι θελει να κανει πραγματα για τον εαυτο της και ότι ισως δεν εχουμε κοινα ονειρα για το μελλον ,και ετσι απλα μου ειπε να χωρισουμε..
Την παρακαλεσα να ηρεμησει να δει το θεμα μας ποιο καθαρα αλα αυτή τιποτα.. 
Το μονο που μπορω να σκεφτω είναι ότι η αδερφη της ηταν παντρεμενη με τον πρωτο ξαδερφο μου,και χωρισαν προσφατα και ισως την εβαλε λογια αλλα δεν θελω να το πιστευω ουτε αυτό. 

Σκεφτομαι αν ημουν λαθος σε καποια πραγματα και δεν βγαζω ακρη..Εχω χασει το μυαλο μου.. σκεφτομαι να παω σε ψυχολογο,, τα εχω χαμενα...
Προσπαθησα να κανω πραγματα στην ζωη μου για να μην της λειψει τιποτα και με χωρισε ετσι απλα…της τα εδωσα όλα.. μεχρι και την ζωη μου θα εδινα…
Δεν ξερω πλεον τι να σκεφτω και τι να κανω..ειμαι καμμενος κυριολεκτικα!

----------


## kerasi

Βαλε τη συνεχεια να καταλαβουμε γτ ως εδω μια χαρα αρχηγοπουλα σας βλεπω....!

----------


## Stel.

Συγγνωμη..



κοινα προβληματα κτλ).Λεω υπομονη 1 χρονο ακομα... τοσα περασαν.
Το διαστημα αυτο απο το καλοκαιρι του 2012 μεχρι και τωρα εγιναν οι μειωσεις στους μισθους, και ηδη ειχαν κοψει πολλα χρηματα και εψαχνα απεγνωσμενα να βρω λυσεις ωστε να καλυψω τα κενα. Πλεον η δουλεια που ειχα βρει και εχω ακομα δεν μπορει να μου επιφερει οικονομικα ουτε τα βασικα για μενα. Δεν αντεξα αλλο και πηρα την αποφαση να αφησω την δουλεια μου ως το καλοκαιρι που θα εχει τελιωσει και αυτη για να μεινουμε στην επαρχια η να φυγουμε εξωτερικο για κατι καλυτερο..
Σε συζητησεις που καναμε ηταν αντιθετη με το εξωτερικο αλλα και αβεβαιη με την παραμονη μου σε αυτή την δουλεια…Ωσπου ηρθε η μερα που ξεκινησε να μου λεει ότι θελει να κανει πραγματα για τον εαυτο της και ότι ισως δεν εχουμε κοινα ονειρα για το μελλον ,και ετσι απλα μου ειπε να χωρισουμε..
Την παρακαλεσα να ηρεμησει να δει το θεμα μας ποιο καθαρα αλα αυτή τιποτα.. 
Το μονο που μπορω να σκεφτω είναι ότι η αδερφη της ηταν παντρεμενη με τον πρωτο ξαδερφο μου,και χωρισαν προσφατα και ισως την εβαλε λογια αλλα δεν θελω να το πιστευω ουτε αυτό. 

Σκεφτομαι αν ημουν λαθος σε καποια πραγματα και δεν βγαζω ακρη..Εχω χασει το μυαλο μου.. σκεφτομαι να παω σε ψυχολογο,, τα εχω χαμενα...
Προσπαθησα να κανω πραγματα στην ζωη μου για να μην της λειψει τιποτα και με χωρισε ετσι απλα…της τα εδωσα όλα.. μεχρι και την ζωη μου θα εδινα…
Δεν ξερω πλεον τι να σκεφτω και τι να κανω..ειμαι καμμενος κυριολεκτικα!

----------


## kerasi

Ναι ρε φιλαρακι, το βρηκες, η αδερφη την εβαλε στα λογια γι αυτο σε χωρησε. 
Επειδη της τα δωσες ολα σε σουταρησε. Ξυπνα! Κοιτα τι θα κανεις με το θεμα δουλεια και αστην στην ησυχια της τη γκομενα. Και σταματα να την καλεις αν το κανεις.
Και αυτο που σε ειπε οτι θελει να κανει πραγματα για τον εαυτο της και δεν εχετε κοινα ονειρα παλι μπαρουφα ειναι. Τεσπα, δε συνεχιζω γτ τρωω για μεσημερι και θελω να το απολαυσω....

----------


## kerasi

Και τα εξι χρονια γιατι τι ειδους αποσταση μιλαμε?

----------


## Danay1997

μην το ψαχνεις απλα οι δρομοι σας χωρισαν οπως χωρισε ο δικος μου δρομος με το δικο του παρολο που τον αγαπουσα πιο πολυ απο εμενα την ιδια!και τωρα απεμεινα μονη να παλευω 
να μαι στο δρομο μεσα στο κρυο.να γυρναω στο λιμανι του πειραια για να του πω το αντιο.και αυτος να μου κανει περα το χερι.

----------


## Danay1997

> Συγγνωμη..
> 
> 
> 
> κοινα προβληματα κτλ).Λεω υπομονη 1 χρονο ακομα... τοσα περασαν.
> Το διαστημα αυτο απο το καλοκαιρι του 2012 μεχρι και τωρα εγιναν οι μειωσεις στους μισθους, και ηδη ειχαν κοψει πολλα χρηματα και εψαχνα απεγνωσμενα να βρω λυσεις ωστε να καλυψω τα κενα. Πλεον η δουλεια που ειχα βρει και εχω ακομα δεν μπορει να μου επιφερει οικονομικα ουτε τα βασικα για μενα. Δεν αντεξα αλλο και πηρα την αποφαση να αφησω την δουλεια μου ως το καλοκαιρι που θα εχει τελιωσει και αυτη για να μεινουμε στην επαρχια η να φυγουμε εξωτερικο για κατι καλυτερο..
> Σε συζητησεις που καναμε ηταν αντιθετη με το εξωτερικο αλλα και αβεβαιη με την παραμονη μου σε αυτή την δουλεια…Ωσπου ηρθε η μερα που ξεκινησε να μου λεει ότι θελει να κανει πραγματα για τον εαυτο της και ότι ισως δεν εχουμε κοινα ονειρα για το μελλον ,και ετσι απλα μου ειπε να χωρισουμε..
> Την παρακαλεσα να ηρεμησει να δει το θεμα μας ποιο καθαρα αλα αυτή τιποτα.. 
> Το μονο που μπορω να σκεφτω είναι ότι η αδερφη της ηταν παντρεμενη με τον πρωτο ξαδερφο μου,και χωρισαν προσφατα και ισως την εβαλε λογια αλλα δεν θελω να το πιστευω ουτε αυτό. 
> ...


και εγω του εδωσα τα παντα γι αυτο εφυγε ουτε το χερι δε μου αφησε να του πιασω.

----------


## Danay1997

ειναι σαν να περασε η αγαπη σε ακουμπησε και εφυγε για παντα...............................για παντα για ολη τη ζωη

----------


## stella1510

αποψη μου ειναι οτι βαρεθηκε να περιμενει να βρειτε την τελεια κατασταση μετα απο χ χρονια. λογικο ειναι ανθρωπος ειναι, και ειδικα με τα οικονομικα σκεφτονται ολοι λυσεις. εσυ σκεφτηκες εξωτερικο αυτη παλι οχι γιατι μπορει να μην εχει χορτασει ελλαδα, λιγο μπαμπας λιγο μαμα εχει καποιο στηριγμα. επρεπε να χες μαζεψει λεφτα να την παντρευοσουν δε θα την χαλαγε

----------


## Stel.

kerasi μιλαμε για μια αποσταση νησι εγω στερια αυτη...

Stella1510 Χρηματα για γαμο τα ειχα αλλα δεν ειμασταν ετοιμοι για γαμο.. χωρις να νιωσουμε τα προβληματα που εχει μια συγκατοικιση . εξαλου το ειχαμε συζητησει και αυτο και ειμασταν αρνητικοι και οι 2.. πρωτα απο την μερια της και μετα εγω.

Ρε γαμωτο ειμαι 27 χρονων μαντραχαλος με τα ολα του και κλαιω σαν παιδι οταν μου ερχετρ στο μυαλο οτι δεν θα την αγκαλιασω ξανα.. ελεος ρε τι εχω κανει στραβα και το πληρωνω τωρα.... θα σκασω.

----------


## kerasi

Ολα αυτα τα 6 χρονια που εισασταν σε αποσταση νησι-στερια, με τι συχνοτητα βρισκοσασταν απο κοντα?

----------


## Danay1997

> kerasi μιλαμε για μια αποσταση νησι εγω στερια αυτη...
> 
> Stella1510 Χρηματα για γαμο τα ειχα αλλα δεν ειμασταν ετοιμοι για γαμο.. χωρις να νιωσουμε τα προβληματα που εχει μια συγκατοικιση . εξαλου το ειχαμε συζητησει και αυτο και ειμασταν αρνητικοι και οι 2.. πρωτα απο την μερια της και μετα εγω.
> 
> Ρε γαμωτο ειμαι 27 χρονων μαντραχαλος με τα ολα του και κλαιω σαν παιδι οταν μου ερχετρ στο μυαλο οτι δεν θα την αγκαλιασω ξανα.. ελεος ρε τι εχω κανει στραβα και το πληρωνω τωρα.... θα σκασω.


ετσι ειναι η αγαπη και σε νιωθω πολυ ειλικρινα γιατι και εγω αγαπησα πολυ βαθεια και τι κερδισα?

----------


## Danay1997

ισως σε μια αλλη ζωη την αγκαλιασεις ξανα!και της πεις ποσο πολυ την αγαπησες βαθεια..............αληθεια σου λεω η μονη ελπιδα εκει ειναι.

----------


## Danay1997

θα περιμενουμε υπομονετικα εως την αλλη ζωη ,δε θα παρουμε ομως ποτε τη ζωη μας!
αληθεια σας το λεω αυτο το υποσχομαι!οτι κι αν γινει δε θα παρουμε ποτε τη ζωη μας μας τη χαρισε ο Θεος!

----------


## Remedy

> ......
> Σε συζητησεις που καναμε ηταν αντιθετη με το εξωτερικο αλλα και αβεβαιη με την παραμονη μου σε αυτή την δουλεια…Ωσπου *ηρθε η μερα που ξεκινησε να μου λεει ότι θελει να κανει πραγματα για τον εαυτο της και ότι ισως δεν εχουμε κοινα ονειρα για το μελλον ,και ετσι απλα μου ειπε να χωρισουμε..*
> Την παρακαλεσα να ηρεμησει να δει το θεμα μας ποιο καθαρα αλα αυτή τιποτα.. 
> Το μονο που μπορω να σκεφτω είναι ότι η αδερφη της ηταν παντρεμενη με τον πρωτο ξαδερφο μου,και χωρισαν προσφατα και ισως την εβαλε λογια αλλα δεν θελω να το πιστευω ουτε αυτό. 
> 
> Σκεφτομαι αν ημουν λαθος σε καποια πραγματα και δεν βγαζω ακρη..Εχω χασει το μυαλο μου.. σκεφτομαι να παω σε ψυχολογο,, τα εχω χαμενα...
> Προσπαθησα να κανω πραγματα στην ζωη μου για να μην της λειψει τιποτα και με χωρισε ετσι απλα…της τα εδωσα όλα.. μεχρι και την ζωη μου θα εδινα…
> Δεν ξερω πλεον τι να σκεφτω και τι να κανω..ειμαι καμμενος κυριολεκτικα!


στελ
καταλαβαινω οτι νοιωθεις μεγαλο πονο απο την απωλεια της σχεσης σου και σ αυτο δεν ξερω αν μπορει κανεις να σε βοηθησει. νομιζω με τον χρονο μονο θα ηρεμησεις και καποια καλη γνωριμια, οταν περασει καποιος καιρος. 
οταν ομως νοιωσεις πιο ηρεμος, δες και την πραγματικοτητα αυτης της κοπελας.
την γνωρισες κοριτσκι απ οτι ειδα. εφηβη, ουτε καν γυναικα. στην διαρεκεια της σχεσης σας μεγαλωσε καπως, ξεκινησε σπουδες, τωρα ψαχνει το ποια ειναι και το τι θελει και στο ειπε πολυ ξεκαθαρα. 
δεν φταις καθολου επειδη "τα εδωσες ολα". φταιει το πολυ νεαρο της ηλικιας της. ηταν ενα παιδι και αρχισε να γινεται γυναικα. ειναι πολυ σπανιο αυτη η γυναικα να σκεφτεται οπως το παιδι που γνωρισες κι αν θες την γνωμη μου, αν δισταζε να κανει το βημα αυτο τωρα, θα το εκανε με μεγαλη βεβαιοτητα λιγο αργοτερα και θα ηταν πολυ χειροτερο για σενα γιατι μπορει να ειχατε πλεον κοινες υποχρεωσεις και παιδια.

----------


## Stel.

kerasi βρισκομασταν περιπου ανα 1-2 μηνες το πολυ..

remedy οπως διαπιστωσα και ειναι αληθεια αυτο και μου το διαβεβαιωσε και η ιδια απο την τελευταια μας συνομιλια φταιει η ολη κατασταση με μας.. που η αδερφη της ηταν παντρεμενη και χωρισε γιατι απλα δεν ταιριαζε με τον αντρα της.. και πλεον φοβαται να κανει και αυτη το ιδιο γιατι πιστευει οτι μπορει να τραβηξει τα ιδια...
μην την πατησει οπως η αδερφη της δηλαδη.
Οσο για αυτο που λες οτι ηταν αναμενομενο να χωριζαμε πιστευω οτι για την ηλικια της απο τοτε εως τωρα εκανε περισσοτερα πραγματα απο αλλα κοριτσια. Ηταν μονη της στο σπιτι της,με τα ολα της.. με παρεα,εβγαινε,σχολειο πανεπιστημιο αργοτερα και απλα ειχαμε ανα 2 μηνες το πολυ την κοντινη επαφη σαν ζευγαρι..Οτι καλυτερο για αυτην.. που σημαινει πιστευω οτι και τα φλερτ της ειχε χωρις να το ξερω.(μπορει και κατι παραπανω αλλα κοιμαμε ουτως η αλλως τον υπνο του δικαιου)... 
το θεμα ειναι οτι οπως ειπα δεν ειχαμε σοβαρο προβλημα μεχρι που εγινε το σκηνικο με την αδερφη της.. δεν ξερω τι αλλο να σκεφτω. Ολα πηγαιναν οπως τα ειχαμε συζητησει απλα τον τελευταιο καιρο αλλαζαν σιγα σιγα.

----------


## kerasi

Ελα ρε φιλε, εισαι σοβαρος? Νομιζεις οτι ειχατε σχεση. Καλα σου πε η κοπελα απλα σου πε λιγο δικαιολογιες και οχι με ακριβεια. Τι μας λες τωρα για την αδερφη κλπ τοσο στοκος εισαι?...τεσπα σου προτεινω να μην επικοινωνησεις ξανα με την κοπελα και αν θελει η ιδια θα σε καλεσει. Κ πολυ κρατησε το πανηγυρι θα λεγα....τοσα χρονια και βρισκοσαστε μια φορα το μηνα ή το διμηνο? πολυ κρατησε σε λεω.

----------


## detected

Την γνώρισες στα 15 και λογικά τώρα είναι 22. Μπήκε πολύ μικρή σε μια σοβαρή σχέση και είναι λογικό να θέλει να ζήσει και άλλα πράγματα, άλλες εμπειρίες. Πιθανότατα δεν έχει να κάνει καν με 'σενα, απλά δεν είναι έτοιμη για όλα αυτά.

----------


## Stel.

Μετα απο πολλες συζητησεις μαζι της ακομα εχω το "γιατι ολα αυτα"?.. Τελικα χωρισαμε..
Απο τωρα εχω ενα κενο μεσα μου... παντα θα το εχω.
Ευχαριστω πολυ ολους και ολες που ασχοληθηκαν εστω και λιγο μαζι μου και με το θεμα μου....

----------


## kerasi

Εγω φιλε οπως σου υπογραμμισα σε προηγουμενη απαντηση θεωρω οτι τα 6 χρονια εξ αποστασεως φερνουν αλλοιωση των συναισθηματων και κουραση. Ισως να ναι και αλλοι λογοι που ειτε δεν τους βλεπεις ειτε δεν τους αναφερεις. Αλλωστε να συμπυκνωσεις τοσα χρονια σχεσης καθως και τους χαρακτηρες σας και αλλους παραγοντες ειναι δυσκολο σε ενα κειμενο. Αυτο που θα σου προτεινα ειναι να την γραψεις και αν η απουσια σου λεει κατι γι αυτην θα σε προσεγγισει η ιδια. Ειμαι σιγουρος ομως οτι τοσα χρονια εμαθες πολλα και αν τα αξιοποιησεις σε μελλοντικη σχεση θα κανεις παπαδες.

----------


## Danay1997

> Εγω φιλε οπως σου υπογραμμισα σε προηγουμενη απαντηση θεωρω οτι τα 6 χρονια εξ αποστασεως φερνουν αλλοιωση των συναισθηματων και κουραση. Ισως να ναι και αλλοι λογοι που ειτε δεν τους βλεπεις ειτε δεν τους αναφερεις. Αλλωστε να συμπυκνωσεις τοσα χρονια σχεσης καθως και τους χαρακτηρες σας και αλλους παραγοντες ειναι δυσκολο σε ενα κειμενο. Αυτο που θα σου προτεινα ειναι να την γραψεις και αν η απουσια σου λεει κατι γι αυτην θα σε προσεγγισει η ιδια. Ειμαι σιγουρος ομως οτι τοσα χρονια εμαθες πολλα και αν τα αξιοποιησεις σε μελλοντικη σχεση θα κανεις παπαδες.


ισως αυτο εχει ενα νοημα................................

----------


## deleted-member141015

> Εγω φιλε οπως σου υπογραμμισα σε προηγουμενη απαντηση θεωρω οτι τα 6 χρονια εξ αποστασεως φερνουν αλλοιωση των συναισθηματων και κουραση.


Αυτό ναι είναι συνήθως σωστό... Αλλά εδώ νομίζω δεν ήταν μόνο τα συναισθήματα, ήταν και το γεγονός ότι και οι δύο (πολύ περισσότερο η κοπέλα) ήταν σε πολύ μικρή ηλικία και κατά συνέπεια σε φάση γνωστικής και συναισθηματικής ανάπτυξης, αναθεώρησης, διαμόρφωσης της προσωπικότητας, αλλαγών. Λόγω της απόστασης ίσως ο Stel. δεν είχε την ευκαιρία να παρατηρήσει αυτές τις αλλαγές από κοντά και γι' αυτό του ήρθε ξαφνικό και μας είπε ότι τον χώρισε 'έτσι απλά'. Το απλό ήταν ίσως πιο σύνθετο, αλλά λόγω της απόστασης δεν υπήρχε επαρκές μοίρασμα σκέψεων και συναισθημάτων.

Stel, κάθε 'απώλεια' αφήνει κάτι που στην αρχή βιώνουμε ως 'κενό', πόσο μάλλον αν ήταν κάτι που θεωρούσαμε αναπόσπαστο μέρος της ζωής μας. Ίσως θα ήταν καλό σε μια μελλοντική σχέση να επενδύσεις λίγο παραπάνω στο εδώ και τώρα και στην ουσιαστική επικοινωνία, καθώς και σε μια παρόμοια φάση ζωής... όχι μόνο στο συναίσθημα και τα μελλοντικά πλάνα  :Smile:

----------

